
Show HN: Send real postcards from your phone - gimlids
https://www.snailjetapp.com
======
jgaudette
Good beginnings, but could use some work. I've used a decent amount of these
services like bond.co, Handwrytten, and manually with lob. Excited to see a
new mobile app come into the space!

Some of my observations if it helps:

\- No pricing information up front, or any information about what it's going
to send

\- No delivery expectation statements, is it going to arrive in a couple days
or a few weeks? Longer?

\- Play store screenshot shouldn't use a Bob Ross-esque text but actually
something that someone would send on a postcard

\- 3d preview at the end was cool and a surprise factor, but would have been
nice to control it with my finger and have the auto rotation slow down so I
can see what I am sending

\- Would be nice to be able to zoom in/out on the photo instead of being stuck
with showing all of it

\- Address field had no autocomplete making it time consuming to tap out

------
gingerlime
Looks really nice and I really like the name!!

I’m not sure I share as many concerns as the other commenter here. For example
I thought the Thailand postcard example actually made sense.

I have a question though: would text in other languages work? Eg Japanese or
Hebrew? (Both for the address and the postcard text itself).

A suggestion: make it clear from the App Store description that you can send
to any destination worldwide.

